# Me



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Got my second lot of 3 points last night heading back from Cornwall. 

94.7 on a motorway - I'm not proud just pissed off that I'd let it creep that high.


----------



## Dubcat (Jun 10, 2002)

I thought anything over 90 could lead to an instant ban... Â ??? It's so easy to let it creep up like that.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

> I thought anything over 90 could lead to an instant ban... Â ??? Â It's so easy to let it creep up like that.


The instant bans come in at over a ton iirc.


----------



## Nimbus (Sep 20, 2002)

Bans are normally for >30 above the posted limit...
ie, 60 in a 30, 100 on the mway...


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Bans are normally for >30 above the posted limit...
> ie, 60 in a 30, 100 on the mway...


Nah it's a percentage I think. It's been mentioned here before. I bet plenty of folk know for sure.
There's no way you're not going to get a ban for 59 in a 30.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> 94.7 on a motorway - I'm not proud just pissed off that I'd let it creep that high.


Naughty boy....you'd better give me your R1 so you don't get banned - promise I'll look after it ;D

H


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Was it a police car that stopped you?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Nah it's a percentage I think. It's been mentioned here before. I bet plenty of folk know for sure.
> There's no way you're not going to get a ban for 59 in a 30.


It's 30mph over any posted limit or national limit applicable as I found out to my cost in 97.

Was it an unmarked car R1? Or a static patrol with a gun?

I started to memorise all the M way police stopping points on my regular runs; always ease back to 80-85 thru junctions; and never come up too fast on plain Omegas, Volvos etc that have two people in them.

Still a risky game as you discovered. 3 points Â£60?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Yup it was a marked Mercedes estate police car. :-[

I normally pride myself on my observation - riding a bike quickly through motorway traffic teaches you to be ultra vigilant when it comes to police. I normally look out for Omegas, Volvos, Imprezas, New Vauxhalls with dealerless number plates and extra aerials. I'm also pretty vigilant with the mirrors.

However, on this occasion the copper told me that as he was joining the motorway he saw me 'making good progress' and used a basic timing clock in the car to get me. I spotted him too late and he was about 10 cars back. I snuck back into the middle lane and dropped back to 80mph but it was too late. He came steaming through the traffic with the blues on and it was curtains! 3 points and Â£60.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yup it was a marked Mercedes estate police car. :-[
> 
> I normally pride myself on my observation - riding a bike quickly through motorway traffic teaches you to be ultra vigilant when it comes to police. I normally look out for Omegas, Volvos, Imprezas, New Vauxhalls with dealerless number plates and extra aerials. I'm also pretty vigilant with the mirrors.
> 
> However, on this occasion the copper told me that as he was joining the motorway he saw me 'making good progress' and used a basic timing clock in the car to get me. I spotted him too late and he was about 10 cars back. I snuck back into the middle lane and dropped back to 80mph but it was too late. He came steaming through the traffic with the blues on and it was curtains! 3 points and Â£60.


Some you win....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Yup it was a marked Mercedes estate police car. :-[
> 
> I normally pride myself on my observation - riding a bike quickly through motorway traffic teaches you to be ultra vigilant when it comes to police. I normally look out for Omegas, Volvos, Imprezas, New Vauxhalls with dealerless number plates and extra aerials. I'm also pretty vigilant with the mirrors.
> 
> However, on this occasion the copper told me that as he was joining the motorway he saw me 'making good progress' and used a basic timing clock in the car to get me. I spotted him too late and he was about 10 cars back. I snuck back into the middle lane and dropped back to 80mph but it was too late. He came steaming through the traffic with the blues on and it was curtains! 3 points and Â£60.


Sad story. I have seen police cars waiting to join the motorway and they are actually stopped by the slip road waiting to spot fast moving traffic. Then they come after you.

Bastards...sneaky bastards. 

I guess this is what happened to you too.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

The sneaky ones occasionally pull off the motorway at a junction....

and then re-join it nabbing all those people who have been sitting at a steady 70, waiting for the cop to disappear before flooring it.....


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Dont know if it will make you feel any better, but I have just been given 5 points and Â£180 + costs for a mere 4 mph more than you (empty m/way) ... Â :-/

Did you get a fixed penalty notice or were your points 'awarded' by magistrates?

All, here are the magistrates guidelines regarding speeding offences:

Speed Limit Â Speed Over Limit Â Points Â Disqual? Â

20-30upto 103No

11-204-5No

21-30614-56 days

40-50upto 153No

16-254-5No

26-35614-56 days

60-70upto 203No

21-304-5No

31-40314-56 days

Of course these are only guidelines - the highway code states that speeding offences carry between 3-6 penalty points and up to a Â£1000 fine (Â£2500 for motorway offences) Â 

Of course under totting up (12 points) you will be disqualified from driving for 6 months and have to resit a test (its 12months the second time)

While I'm at it here are the ACPO speed enforcement guidelines:

LimitFixed PenaltySommons

202535

303550

404666

505776

606886

707996

So if you are caught doing 56 in a 50 you should be let off with a warning but 51 in a 30 and youre up in front of the magistrates...

Hope this is of some use to someone

james


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Must also add that I am not happy with myself about this either ... so signed up for IAM skill for life course.
Sit my test in the next few weeks ... should help the insurance increase due to the points !!


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I actually find that worrying about getting caught keeps me alert on the motorway. If I travel at 70mph, especially when even slightly tired, I start getting worryingly sleepy. By sticking to around 90mph I'm totally switched on.

I often find myself "speeding buddies" (for want of a better phrase) - yesterday on my way back from South Wales to London I spent about 60 miles overtaking / being overtaken by a BMW 330d and it gives a sort of comfort in that there are two of you looking out for coppers.

However, this was a lot easier when I had cruise control - now that I haven't got it, I have to keep checking the speedo as well.

Boris Johnson wrote in the Telegraph a while back that the national speed limit was effectively 99.99mph, because above that, everyone knew you got a ban. I've sort of worked on that principal, but without cruise, I err on the side of caution.

What really fucks me off is how many women I know who've been caught and let off. I don't know any blokes who have got away with speeding. A friend of mine (a women) got away with doing 75mph in a 50mph. Just shows coppers are as weak as the rest of us, but it's no justice.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

I was told a wee while by a certain policeman that he wouldnt look twice at me at 85/90. Over that the you are inviting trouble.
(if the penny drops as to who it was please dont post it, we dont want to get him in any bother)


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

You boys must be flying everywhere, I sit at 85 and not many people overtake me and so far (touch wood) I have never had a problem. I do always try and check in the rear view mirror after passing a on ramp, as I have had a few near misses with joining coppers. Other than that I slow where it is dangerous, and I am always happy to find a 'buddy' to make progress with


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I once got stopped for doing 80 in a 40 zone and was let off with a warning.

In my defence (not that there really is one) the road had recently been changed from a 60. So what? I hear you say, I still would have been speeding.

I was courteous and non-confrontational and was, in fact, genuinely sorry. None of that counted for shit though and the only reason I was let off is that it was my Dad's car - and he has a Fire Brigade Personnel sticker on it.

The thing is though, I've never done it again. So was a 'proper' lesson learned? I think so. Had I just been flashed by a camera I don't think the message would have got through to me in the same way as sittting there, terrified, while the copper checked every inch of the car.


----------



## jamesclayton (Aug 2, 2002)

Raven, I know what you mean about travelling at 70 on a motorway - I do find myself starting to day dream a little. At 80 (ish  ) I'm *alot* more aware that I need to be paying 100% to my drive ... and do.

I honestly dont think that 80 (ish) is unsafe if you are sensible and have good observation and anticipation. But there is always the danger of the unexpected happening no matter how many what ifs you play through your mind. I guess its all about minimising the chances of the unexpected happening. Most people dont tho', hence the draconian 70 limit on the motorways.
j


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I once got stopped for doing 80 in a 40 zone and was let off with a warning.
> 
> In my defence (not that there really is one) the road had recently been changed from a 60. Â So what? I hear you say, I still would have been speeding.
> 
> ...


Jammy git. Â I got banned for doing 86mph on a dual carriageway outside Salisbury that had just the week previously had the limit permanently lowered to 50mph. Â In order to save the public from potential killers like me, a copper was sat behind a sign with a gatso just waiting...

You must have been wearing a very short skirt.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> I often find myself "speeding buddies" (for want of a better phrase)


So do I ............... but perhaps 'buddies' is of a misnomer. If I want to travel really fast I 'select' a Scooby (or similar) that is already pressing on and make sure I go past it at a good rate of knots. Eventually one will take the bait and give chase at which point I let it overtake me. From then on it usually wants to stay in front so I match speed and sit between 50 and 100yds behind and there I sit letting it 'sweep' all in front of me - speed cameras, police cars etc., etc. If their speed subsequently drops off I just catch them up slowly and they usually put their foot down again. On a trip back from Bristol last Thursday I managed two such 'tows' on the M4 and one on the A1.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> So do I ............... but perhaps 'buddies' is of a misnomer. If I want to travel really fast I 'select' a Scooby (or similar) that is already pressing on and make sure I go past it at a good rate of knots. Eventually one will take the bait and give chase at which point I let it overtake me. From then on it usually wants to stay in front so I match speed and sit between 50 and 100yds behind and there I sit letting it 'sweep' all in front of me - speed cameras, police cars etc., etc. If their speed subsequently drops off I just catch them up slowly and they usually put their foot down again. On a trip back from Bristol last Thursday I managed two such 'tows' on the M4 and one on the A1.


Yep I do this too, although I prefer to drop a lot further back and always pull in, reasoning (maybe wrongly) that a car ahead, in a lane outside, is far more likely to get Lazer zapped or atttract an umarked cars attention.

I also put my lights on and off, from side to main and back etc, every few miles when speeding (allegedly) to give a different light pattern to any following cars that may be tracking me.

If anything come up fast on me I always back off to check out what it is, before pressing on. Never brake hard when you see a copper - it screams guilt.

Still a lottery for speeders these days though......


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Yeh thats what I thought a year ago...103mph , just 6 points and Â£235 fine, certainly expecting a week off then but delighted with result.


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Alot will also depend in which county you are in, I was done for 96mph on the M5 Gloucester the copper told me that if i had been caught in somerset i would be looking at a ban for anything over 90mph.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

94.7 ! er.. that's a bit more than a creep :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> So do I ............... but perhaps 'buddies' is of a misnomer. If I want to travel really fast I 'select' a Scooby (or similar) that is already pressing on and make sure I go past it at a good rate of knots. Eventually one will take the bait and give chase at which point I let it overtake me. From then on it usually wants to stay in front so I match speed and sit between 50 and 100yds behind and there I sit letting it 'sweep' all in front of me - speed cameras, police cars etc., etc. If their speed subsequently drops off I just catch them up slowly and they usually put their foot down again. On a trip back from Bristol last Thursday I managed two such 'tows' on the M4 and one on the A1.


So you have your front covered...but what about your back? NOTHING!! So this is where you are vulnerable and likely to be targeted.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

> Of course these are only guidelines - the highway code states that speeding offences carry between 3-6 penalty points and up to a Â£1000 fine (Â£2500 for motorway offences) Â


Celarly the guidelines are drawn up by cretins, unless I'm wrong in thinking that motorways are amongst the SAFEST roads for speeding and that a/b/c roads are more DANGEROUS for speeding....

hmmmm.....

H [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

> The thing is though, I've never done it again. Â So was a 'proper' lesson learned? Â I think so. Â Had I just been flashed by a camera I don't think the message would have got through to me in the same way as sittting there, terrified, while the copper checked every inch of the car.


Know what you mean Kell.

Many Many years ago, I got a pull for doing 43 in a 30.
Thought I was in a 40 zone :-/

Got a talking to, and had a nice sit in his car....and 3 points and (IIRC) about Â£45 fine.

And have been extreemly attentive of 30's ever since.

And so - Mr Policeman - if you're reading this...
At the time, I was not too chuffed.

In the many years since - think you've probably saved me a lot of grief.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Yeh thats what I thought a year ago...103mph , just 6 points and Â£235 fine, certainly expecting a week off then but delighted with result.


Bloody Freemasons


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> So you have your front covered...but what about your back? NOTHING!! So this is where you are vulnerable and likely to be targeted.


Nothing's perfect and it's not foolproof. The trick is to judge the distance behind the 'sweeper' correctly so that they catch the eye of the law first and get targeted before you. However you look at it, it's a damn sight less risky than just pressing on on your own.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

Glad I'm not the only one! There's definitely a technique, and of course it's not fool proof, but not only do you get there quicker, you stay alert.

It happens even more so on the continent, but there seems to be a code of some sort. I have been caught three times in France in the last couple of years. I've always had "buddies" but they always get away with it. Maybe it's cos the Gendarmes target les Anglais.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Glad I'm not the only one! There's definitely a technique, and of course it's not fool proof, but not only do you get there quicker, you stay alert.


Aye, and we all have the points to prove it. 

Vigilance ( and not a little luck) does help to keep the points down.

I'm currently on 3 points (5.30am Summer sunday morning, A368 near Taunton, mobile unit behind sign at end of long straight ), with 8 months left to run. Still i learned my lesson, paid my debt to sociecty etc. Probably statistically due the next lot given my current mileage 35K-40K per year. These is a depressing inevitability about it 

Anything that helps minimize risk is useful. Getting rid of Labour will be the best thing to happen to motorists in this country.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Back in the 80s there were stories about the Witney bypass, where a buddy edged you on and up by playing. In those days it was a 3ltr Capri, and once you were into the 3 figures he revealed the hidden blue lights behind the grill.

This was eventually verified by a bloke I knew who fell for the trick on his way home from Silverstone


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Back in the 80s there were stories about the Witney bypass, where a buddy edged you on and up by playing. In those days it was a 3ltr Capri, and once you were into the 3 figures he revealed the hidden blue lights behind the grill.
> 
> This was eventually verified by a bloke I knew who fell for the trick on his way home from Silverstone


I have heard about this thing happening these days too. But when I reported this in the forum, some people wouldn't accept that the police would ever encourage you to speed so they can catch you. There are some very narrow minded people around here that believe that police are not human but angels. :


----------



## Antwerpman (Nov 4, 2002)

> There are some very narrow minded people around here that believe that police are not human but angels


My old man used to be a policeman and I can categorically confirm that he did have wings and was indeed and angel


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

> Back in the 80s there were stories about the Witney bypass, where a buddy edged you on and up by playing. In those days it was a 3ltr Capri, and once you were into the 3 figures he revealed the hidden blue lights behind the grill.


Well a couple of 'rules' I always employ are:-

1. Never 'play' the game with a 'target' that has more than one occupant.

2. When you overtake the 'target' always get a good look at the driver to a) ensure that he/she is not 'in uniform': b) ensure there is no camera kit lurking on the dash; and c) increase the likelihood of him/her taking the bait when he/she sees you looking as you go past.

Rule 2 above stood me in good stead when, some years ago now, I overtook a Capri 2.8i on the M4 near Bristol. As I went past I had a good look only to see two blokes in white shirts with epaulets looking back at me  I slowed down when I had overtaken and they left me alone 

Rule 1 above I have employed ever since this incident ;D


----------



## TJS (May 6, 2002)

When the motorway traffic is consistently cruising at 85mph plus it's easy to lose vigilance, as happened yesterday. Travelling northbound on the M1 early afternoon in a "convoy" of 6 cars at 90mph .. concentrating on keeping a reasonable gap when suddenly I am at the head of the queue as cars in front move to the middle lane and 4 policeman in bright yellow jackets are looking down at me from a bridge with binoculars and video cameras. Glanced in the rear view mirror and ditto on the southbound lane. Wait and see time.

The irony is I was returning from Mercedes in Watford after handing over three Notices of Intended Prosecution from Dorset police for speeding offences over the last 4 weeks. Seems the BMW 330d I part ex'd last october was auctioned and has yet to be re registered to a new owner. The Mercedes guys were aghast, took the paperwork and promised to resolve the issue direct, as a goodwill gesture the first service on the new Merc will be free of charge. Which is just as well, I made need the money for a speeding fine.

TJS

ps It's a remote chance, but .. if a forum member is driving a 330d touring reg KG51 ENV ... please slow down.


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> Well a couple of 'rules' I always employ are:-
> 
> 1. Never 'play' the game with a 'target' that has more than one occupant.
> 
> ...


Try to do these two steps at night!! 

But they do work daytime and I follow them too.

At night the best thing to do is slow down when you see Xenons...I never take this risk.

I also live 1.5m from the Suffolk Police headquarters and there are plenty of patrol cars about.


----------

